
Magic Leap Years Behind Schedule - rubyn00bie
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/magic-leap-dead-report-claims-company-used-fake-tech-demos-years-behind-schedule-1595726
======
thegreatco
I bet we get Half Life 3 before Magic Leap.

